
Using React Is a Business Decision, Not a Technology Choice - insin
https://medium.com/formidable-blog/using-react-is-a-business-decision-not-a-technology-choice-63c4641c5f7#.jr7ruc8ii
======
acdha
Sumnary: my preference is superior because some well-known companies use it.
You could search and replace for any major component and have equally little
to add to the conversation.

~~~
baerbaerbaer
Hi acdha - sorry you didn't find this helpful. My intention wasn't really to
bring anything new to the table. This actually was an adaptation of the real
proposal we used to sell the technical leadership in a switch from Backbone
based UI.

Mostly I've found blog posts about react to come in 3 flavors: 1\. Something
geared towards an audience that lives and breathes web and wants to learn
about new tech 2\. somebody's experience integrating 3\. A tutorial of some
kind illustrating how to get started.

It was my hope that I could help provide a concise starting point for others
who are trying to migrate old stacks to React not to convey new insights :).

~~~
acdha
The main problem I have is from framing it as exclusively a business decision;
for almost any issue, it's going to be a combination of the two.

This felt particularly odd since most of your examples are more technical than
business issues – the only one which didn't feel like it was something just
about everyone else claims as well is the list of large companies using React
since that gets to a core business question of risk exposure.

~~~
baerbaerbaer
Risk exposure is a BIG issue and is actually one of the primary points of
leverage since we were transitioning from a Backbone meta-library that had
recently been deprecated. I'll agree that tooling choice needs to be a good
technical AND business decision but I do think it's important to address the
concerns of those who are maybe gunshy after their last transition from maybe
jsp -> jQuery.

I agree that the information is technical but it's not above most many of the
business side people who can speak the language a bit. I'm confident that most
of these things can either be directly tied to the bottom line or help dispel
concerns about how a transition can be made effectively.

Thanks for the feedback!

